# Kann ich die Festplatte noch hochkant betreiben ?



## Infin1ty (9. Januar 2010)

Da ich für mein Projekt meine Festplatte hochkant montieren möchte
(sonst muss ich am HDD-Cage sägen), brauch ich mal euren Rat:

Meine Seagtate 7200.12 habe ich jetzt seit 2 Monaten im Betrieb,
sind die Lager da schon soweit "eingelaufen", dass die Festplatte,
wenn ich sie jetzt hochkant montiere, nen Headcrash bekommt 
(bzw. nicht richtig läuft) ?

Gegoogelt habe ich schon, in den meisten Foren steht "ja",
ich hole mir aber lieber noch mal nen zusätzlichen Rat ein,
habe in der letzten Zeit schon 2 HDDs geschrottet


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2010)

Also... grundsätzlich geht das alles wenn du sie jetzt hochkant betreibst. Das Ding ist nur, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls nun höher ist da du sie schon waagerecht betrieben hast.

Grundsätzlich ist die Ausfallrate sowieso bei hochkanteinbau etwas höher da Festplatten natürlcih für waagerechten Einbau entwickelt werden - beim hochkanteinbau lastet das Gewicht der Scheiben dummerweise 100% auf dem drehbaren Lagerstift, bei waagerechtem Einbau trägt dieser nur eine sehr kleine Last, daher wird selbiges Lager hochkant viel schneller verschleißen als waagerecht. Das schlimmste was du ihr antun kannst ist, sie etwas "schief" einzubauen, das ist Gift für die Lager (aus physikalischem Grunde da die Platten sich bei sehr schneller Drehung entropiebedingt aufrichten wollen (vgl. Fahrrad... es gibt doch auch diese superbälle mit Kreisel drin fürs Armtraining... da kannste mal ausprobieren was deine platte da halten muss )

Insgesamt solltest du die Platte nicht hochkant einbauen wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss... die alternative ist ne SSD - die kannste einbauen wie de willst und sie im Betrieb auch noch schütteln


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Januar 2010)

Leider kann ich mir aber keine SSD leisten 

Ich werde sie dann einfach mal einbauen, Hauptsache kein
Headcrash


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, wie gesagt es geht aber das Risiko eines Headcrashes ist deutlich höher als im normalbetrieb, da haben die anderen Foren durchaus Recht.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte den Headcrash weil ich die Festplatte umgedreht laufen
lassen habe.... 

Auf jeden Fall verbaue ich sie nicht schräg, und bewegt wird
sie während des Betriebs auch net.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2010)

Naja... umgedreht is klar... da liegen die Scheiben dann wohl rund nen halben millimeter "tiefer" als sonst, und ein halber Millimeter is nich unbedingt wenig wenn man sich den Abstand von Schreiblesekopf zur Platte betrachtet... ich kenne ihn net genau aber mehr als ein tausendstal Millimeter isses ganz sicher nich^^

Ich weiß nicht... willste die platte wirklich riskieren zu zerstören per hochkanteinbau?

Verkauf sie Lieber und nimm ne SSD mittn bisschen Euros oben drauf dann haste da gar keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Schüler, da kann ich nicht mal einfach sagen, 
"ich bestell mir mal eben ne SSD" "Was kostet die" "200 Euro" 

Das haben ja schon ziemlich viele TJ-07 Besitzer gemacht,
und bei denen scheint auch nichts passiert zu sein.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß können Festplatten schon seit Jahren so verbaut und betrieben werden wie man lustig ist, so lange sie sich im Betrieb nicht bewegen spielt die Lage keine Rolle.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn ich eine Platte habe die schon 2-3 Jahre in ein und der selben Position läuft, dann hat sich das Lager schon in der Position eingelaufen. Lager ich die HDD jetzt anders wie vorher, verschiebt sich der Druckpunkt im Lager. Damit riskiert man eine Unwucht und einen daraus resultierenden Headcrash


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2010)

Bei den meisten Herstellern steht Senkrecht ODER Waagerecht, man sollte bei der Einbauposition aber dann bleiben.


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Januar 2010)

Meine Platte läuft jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten, glaube
nicht dass die Lager sich da schon eingelaufen haben.

Oder liege ich da falsch 

Nur damit keine Missverständnisse enstehen, ich wollte sie wie in der 3.Murderbox verbauen:

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2008/murderbox/murderbox-003/murderbox-05.jpg


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2010)

Zumindest hat sie sich noch nicht sehr lange eingelaufen...

Habe selbst aktuell zwei HDD´s seit gut 1,5 Jahren hochkannt laufen, die vorher ca. 2,5 Jahre waagrecht im PC eingebaut waren. Keine Probleme.

Allerdings will ich damit nicht allgemein sagen, dass es vollkommen unproblematisch ist. Das mit dem eingelaufenen Lagern in einer bestimmten Position hört sich nachvollziehbar und logisch an. Denke, dass da trotzdem was dran ist.


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist definitiv nicht ganz unproblematisch. Mir ist sowas schon passiert. Da hat sich mal eben der gesamte Lesekopf in einzelteilen zerlegt. Das hat richtig gescheppert in der Festplatte.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

War die Festplatte da schon länger in ner anderen Position in Betrieb ?


----------



## Equilibrium (14. Januar 2010)

Ja das war sie und ich noch nicht mit diesem Problem vertraut.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss mal ne Mail an Seagate schreiben oder da anrufen,
ich habe keine Lust meine kompletten Daten zu verlieren wenn nachher was passiert


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Januar 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ja das war sie und ich noch nicht mit diesem Problem vertraut.


 
Praktische Erfahrungen sind immer noch die lehrreichsten...


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

Auf der Seagate Webseite steht:



> All Seagate & Maxtor's internal hard drives can be fitted sideways or upside down. As long as they can not be moved during use and get enough cooling it is irrelevant in which direction they are mounted


----------



## zocks (14. Januar 2010)

Ihr macht mich plötzlich Sorgen.. Ich habe ein paar Platten die eine Weile waagerecht waren (2 Jahren ? ) und jetzt ab und zu über die Docking Station betrieben werden, wo sie eben "stehend" eingesteckt werden... nicht da jetzt war ein grossen Stündigen Backup oder so abschmieren...


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2010)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass sowas der Regelfall ist. Sowas kann mal passieren, muss aber nicht.

Ich hatte halt damals Pech und mir ist die HDD verreckt. Was mich zum Entschluss gebracht hat, nie wieder HDD anders zu lagern als zuvor.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Januar 2010)

@zocks: Immerhin hast du bis jetzt eine 50:50 Chance, dass es keine Probleme gibt. 
Bei mir ging/geht es ohne Probleme; bei Equilibrium ging es in die Hose.
Wenn sich hier noch ein paar Erfahrungen zusammentragen, können die Chancen ja noch steigen...


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Naja, stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn ich eine Platte habe die schon 2-3 Jahre in ein und der selben Position läuft, dann hat sich das Lager schon in der Position eingelaufen.


Tja, vor 10 Jahren war das wirklich noch so. Aber es kommen schon länger Flüssigkeitslager zum Einsatz, da läuft sich nichts mehr ein. 



infin1ty schrieb:


> auf der seagate webseite steht:
> all seagate & maxtor's internal hard drives can be fitted sideways or upside down. *As long as they can not be moved during use and get enough cooling it is irrelevant in which direction they are mounted*



Danke.


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2010)

Ok, das wusst ich nicht. Aber wie sieht es denn aus mit einem veränderten Druckpunkt auf die Dichtungen des Flüssigkeitslager bei veränderter Einbauposition?

Ich kenne Flüssigkeitlager auch aus dem LFZ-Bereich und dort stehen dann auch Warnungen vor veränderten Einbaupositionen.


----------



## riedochs (15. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem einlaufen war noch zu Zeiten von Kugellagern von Interesse. Heute nicht mehr. Die Flüssigkeitslager sind das nicht mehr anfällig.


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2010)

Da würd ich aber meine Hand nicht ins Feuer für legen wollen. Ich denke, die sind auch anfällig, nur nicht mehr so extrem.

Eine veränderung der Lagerung ist immer ein Risiko das man nicht ausser acht lassen sollte.

Ich möchte hier um Gottes willen keine Panik verbreiten, aber man sollte schon darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das selbe Problem.
Wollte mir ein anderes Gehäuse zulegen und hatte verschiedenen Silverstone- und Lian-Li-Gehäuse in der 'Endausscheidung', von denen einige eine Änderung der Einbaulage von waagerecht auf hochkant erzwungen hätten.
Ich habe daraufhin die Hersteller meiner Hdd's angeschrieben.

Alle drei (Samsung, WD und Maxtor) haben mir das selbe geantwortet: 
bei Neuanschaffung ist die Einbaulage egal - nur im rechten Winkel soll sie sein (also bsp. nicht 45° geneigt oder so)
eine nachträgliche Änderung wird von den Hdd's vertragen - es wird aber davon abgeraten....
Im Klartext: 

unsere Hdd's können das ab
wenn's schief geht, haften wir trotzdem nicht dafür

Na ja.
Ich habe dann drauf verzichtet, die Einbaulage zu ändern und die Hdd's (wieder) waagerecht eingebaut.

Bei nur 2 Monaten sollten sich meiner Einschätzung nach keine Nachteile ergeben.
Eine Garantie gibt es - wie meistens im Leben - dafür natürlich nicht.

Vielleicht ginge es ja, wenn Du die Dinger - sind ja erst 2 Monate alt - verkaufst und neue kaufst, die Du dann von Anfang an hochkant betrieben kannst.

Könnte man drüber reden.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Januar 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> ich habe keine Lust meine kompletten Daten zu verlieren wenn nachher was passiert


Wie war das nochmal: Daten, die nicht mindestens einmal gesichert sind, existieren nicht.  Nur so als Tipp


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Da würd ich aber meine Hand nicht ins Feuer für legen wollen. Ich denke, die sind auch anfällig, nur nicht mehr so extrem.
> 
> Eine veränderung der Lagerung ist immer ein Risiko das man nicht ausser acht lassen sollte.
> 
> Ich möchte hier um Gottes willen keine Panik verbreiten, aber man sollte schon darüber nachdenken.




Ich habe schon Platten nach 2 Jahren in einer anderen Lage verbaut. Bis heute keine Probleme.  Früher durfte man Platten auch nur liegend mit der Elektronik nach unten und auf die lange Seite gestellt betreiben. Heute ist das auch egal.


----------

